# open baffle has got my interest big time



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello,
I decided a couple of days ago after changing the config. of my diy WMTMW mains to just play with some extra drivers in an open baffle setup. I must say, I am amazed at the open airy sound quality. I read a lot of info on Linkwitz web page and went to work building a cheap prototype. One scan speak d9500 one inch, one vifa five and a quarter mid and two peerless HDS 6.5 inch woofers. This is what I had lying around. I spent only two hours plunging holes on a 16" by 48" baffle with only a three inch turn back. I am using the Bheringer unit for x ober duties crossed at 2500,and 300, with 48db rolloff set at 100hz, set time delay using impulse response for all drivers and levels of course. Had to eq the low end considerbly to get flat from 100hz on up. The sound from only one prototype is awesome (to me) I have never heard an open baffle befor and am quite amazed at the large open sound that seems to remain unefected when standing of sitting and moving around the room. This is so far only one speaker !!!

I know after reading on the Likwitz site he uses a lot of eight inchers for the mid bass so that excurtion stays low. I was thinking of using three of the HDS units as I have six of them handy, this would I assume lower the excursion even more than using just the two HDS mid woofers as it sets now. ( input please...) 

Anyway just had to post this as I am really blown away, I do understand these designs to have there shorfalls, but in comparison to the box speakers I have built with same drivers, there sofar seems to be no comparison !!!:yikes:

sorry for the long winded post just had to tell someone... wife dosen't seem to interested :scratch:
Vince


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, you have come to the right place. :T I completely understand your amazement with open baffles. I built my first one about 3 months ago and I would have a hard time going back to a box. I use one 15 driver, maybe you should use 4 to 6 8's on the baffle. :R

Fore warning on the lw site, it is very addicting... proceed with caution. 

Here is fun little calculator for OB

Matt


----------



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Mdrake, I will be checking this out ! Cool:dumbcrazy:
vince


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll have to try to listen to some OB speakers one day. I really have no experience with them, but those who do really seem to love them. Vince... where are the pictures of your work!? addle:


----------



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

I will try and get some posted, been very busy with work, basically looking for some !! Tried to order the 
Vifa mids from speaker city that Lynn Olson had thought was the best five and a quarter ever made in his opinion, of course it has been discontinued.. now I am looking for a replacement in the same size of equal performance.
Vince


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Have you looked at the Mark Audio drivers sold by CSS? I have a pair of their low-end drivers and I am very impressed. 

Matt


----------



## gvimhoof (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrat's on discovering the open sound of open baffles! I would recommend you checking out www.quarter-wave.com for some really good info. That's where I came up with my speakers that I finished last December and I have been VERY happy with the results!

I've tried to upload some photos, but my pic's are just too big:nono:. However, on the site listed above, if you check out the Design Gallery you'll see quite a few examples- one of which is mine:wave:


----------

